

Scala's Problem of Perception - fogus
http://scala-programming-language.1934581.n4.nabble.com/The-right-tool-td2220305.html

======
jamesbritt
"Wow, you've been busy! You've ranked a whole 13 statements. Why not take a
break? You've got 77 statements to go, and there's no need to tire yourself
out."

Holy fuck, had I seen this at the start I would never have bothered. Maybe
this is why languages get bad reviews; people give up on marathon surveys.

